#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Выставка на ВДНХ

## Asanga

Народ, кому интересны книжки на китайском рекомендую сходить в ВДНХ, пока книжная ярмарка не закрылась, там много всего интересного по ценам со скидками, да и торговаться всегда можно ,как это водиться в поднебесной.
Только сегодня я купил у них 4 редкие книжки.

----------


## Ersh

В прошлый раз было не поторговаться...

----------

